# mini fullface Helm



## Sabsi (8. Juli 2017)

HILFE!
Ich möchte mir gerne für Park besuche einen Fullce Helm kaufen, allerdings finde ich keinen passenden. Alle bisher probierten waren viel zu locker.
weis jemand wo es Kinder/Jugen Fullface Helme gibt? 
anbei eine liste der bereits probierten Helme, kopfumpfang 54 cm
o'neal 2 modelle in xs
fox 2 modelle in s 
und Giro in s


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2017)

Hi Sabsi,
O'Neal in XS passt dir bei 54 cm Kopfumpfang nicht? Ich hab auch nur 54 cm und mir passt der Fury in XS prima.
Der Junior einer Freundin hat den Bell Sanction, vielleicht ist das eine Option, z.B. hier https://www.hibike.de/bell-sanction-helm-dh-helm-mod-2017-p0323cd6f3607d6f419c37d5328392ab0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabsi (8. Juli 2017)

hey. nein leider nicht, seitliches wackeln passt aber hoch und runter rutscht er fast wiederstandslos. danke den schau ich mir mal an


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Juli 2017)

Ich kenne das Problem. Ich hab nen O'Neal Kinderhelm "Backflip RL Evo Kinder", in Größe "Youth Large". 
Aber aufpassen: Goggles müssen dann vermutlich auch kleinere sein!


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2017)

Schau dir mal den Kali Avatar an. Mir passt mit 56cm Kopfumfang der S perfekt (angegeben mit 55-56cm). Größe XS ist mit 53-54cm angegeben.


----------



## chicken12 (11. Juli 2017)

bluegrass in xs


----------



## Nuki (11. Juli 2017)

Ich habe auch einen Jugendhelm da dann Gr M
Einfach nach Jugend mtb fullface googeln. Und ausprobieren,zwecks Passform. 
Goggle auch ail Jugend / Kinder. Dann passt. Ich trage auch Kinder und Jugend Sonnenbrillen. Hat den Vorteil, dass sie viel billiger sind. Und Qualitativ ist da bei den Standartgläsern kein Unterschied.


----------



## TheLMNt (12. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn mit dem MET Parachute, der hat halt noch innen eine Verstellmöglichkeit mit Rädchen wie man es auch von "normalen" Helmen kennt.


----------



## maidle (12. Juli 2017)

Probier mal einen bluegrass explicit. Die haben auch verschieden große Außenschalen für die unterschiedlichen Größen. Wirken also auch nicht so überdimensional auf dem Kopf


----------



## Drahteseli (13. Juli 2017)

Ich rate dir auch mal einen Bluegrass zu probieren.
Selbst habe ich den Brave in der S (54-56), bei meiner Helmgröße um 54 liegt er schon schön straff.
Die Helme gibt es bis XS, auch in verschiedenen Farben


----------



## Sabsi (14. Juli 2017)

es ist ein Helm von Bluegrass geworden vielen dank


 von bluegrass in xs geworden vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maidle (14. Juli 2017)

Gerne Falls du auch Probleme hast die passende Goggle zu finden: die oakley xs mx o'frame passt in den Helm


----------

